# Project MK0III: My K03 ABA mock up... going for the OEM touch... opinions?



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

So I just got my ABA K03 mock up finished, personally I love that it uses all OEM parts and looks like it was an OEM stock option on the car. 
What I put together with a ridiculous amount of research and little money is an AEB Cold Side, AAZ oil cooled Center, AHU Hot side and Manifold and a 1Z Downpipe
I think I'll need to clock the turbo a little more to get the wastegate to fit nicely. Can someone tell me if the oil line needs to be straight up and down or if you can run it at a slight angle, maybe plus or minus 10 degrees?


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

So i know people hate on this build, but does anyone have the answer to my question...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (El Cletus)*

The oil return will be fine if its slightly off center. Just try and not have any crasy bends and such as its a gravity drain system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Project MK0III: My K03 ABA mock up... going for the OEM touch... opinions? (El Cletus)*

within 15 degrees of vertical is A-OK.. just no more than that.. and why would you say people will hate? some may, but fack em.. nothing wrong with a nice budget build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

thanks guys for the info... now where to figure out where to tap into some oil pressure...


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (El Cletus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Cletus* »_thanks guys for the info... now where to figure out where to tap into some oil pressure...

easy. oil filter housing. plug on the top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (rweird)*

ive been contemplating doing this same type of build with a K03s on my daily. Good luck im subscribed!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

nicely done


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

OEM is the way to go, g/l.


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

that's interesting....never saw a setup like this before...
any idea how it will be the final resultas/? start boosting at how much RPM? full boost at?? 
pretty interesting...


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (Yuripolak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yuripolak* »_that's interesting....never saw a setup like this before...
any idea how it will be the final resultas/? start boosting at how much RPM? full boost at?? 
pretty interesting...

My thought process was that the diesel exhaust turbine and ports are little smaller than the gasser, but the ABA flows less than a 1.8t so that should be a good mix. Then the diesel inlet is tiny, so in the same thought process, if 1.8T guys can do a K03/K04 hybrid, why not take a larger AEB compressor inlet and put it on the diesel hot side and make my own hybrid... we'll see
With an Autotech 270, 440cc Green Tops, Vr6 MAF Housing, and C2 I'm hoping to put 180 to the wheels, 200 ftlb plus in torque. It should boost 15-16 all day, and start real low like the 1.8T, but will probably run out of breath at 5k.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (El Cletus)*

hey for a DD thats still good.


----------



## mk21.8Tjetta (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (El Cletus)*

Hey this looks great!! I've been doing research also about this kind of setup also. But so far all I've found is guys taking the 1.6TD turbo (garret T3 or KKK K24) and making a hybrid out of it. Audi 5000 had a K26 aparently, so it works with the K24 hot side....
But your idea seems better. So do you think this will be better then what I just described? I'm guessing you also looked into the 1.6TD turbo, but decided to go with the setup you have. Can I ask why, or what specs you found that brought you to your descision?
Thanks for whatever advice you may have. I've been going a little nutty doing all this dead end research.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

so the gasser turbine housing wont fit in that manifold? i thought that they had the same triangle flange


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (mk21.8Tjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk21.8Tjetta* »_Hey this looks great!! I've been doing research also about this kind of setup also. But so far all I've found is guys taking the 1.6TD turbo (garret T3 or KKK K24) and making a hybrid out of it. Audi 5000 had a K26 aparently, so it works with the K24 hot side....
But your idea seems better. So do you think this will be better then what I just described? I'm guessing you also looked into the 1.6TD turbo, but decided to go with the setup you have. Can I ask why, or what specs you found that brought you to your descision?
Thanks for whatever advice you may have. I've been going a little nutty doing all this dead end research.









I looked at the Audi 5k idea, but the welded up runner seemed a little hokey for my OEM goal. And honestly, it's early vw/audi turbo technology, so something from the 1.8T generation seemed like a better idea, and I especially liked the compactness of the internal wastegate K03. Plus parts are readily available and cheap for the K03s. I didn't dig too deeply into the K24/26 because of ease of finding parts.
So then I thought could of run a straight early AAZ TD setup, but the early TD's won't fit the MK3 TDI manifold, and that would change the geometry of everything as i planned for the MK3 downpipe, those TD's are made to mount at a slight angle and are backwards of a TDI K03, and they don't hang neatly from the manifold, so I scrapped that idea. Plus, the inlet's were so tiny, on the K03-003 I had it was 1.25" that is truly baby boost. So now with a TD turbo and an AEB one in hand I thought about making my own hybrid, but I still need a TDI hotside to make it work, and that's when I came up with this idea. The truth is, buying 3 to make this work sucked, I could of done it without the TD, but I'll just sell my left overs for parts, somebody will need them.
In terms of power, I bet it's a little better than the straight TD setups, and is cleaner than a K03 with an adapter plate, but in all honesty, it will still fall short of a t3/t4 setup, but I wanted the OEM plus look.


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_so the gasser turbine housing wont fit in that manifold? i thought that they had the same triangle flange

This is what I thought and was told, but it was not true... and is why I did this with 3 turbos instead of two.
Basically the TD and TDI turbos have a perfect trirangle and the Gassers have a twisted triangle. The diesels also have a smaller exhaust port and turbine than the 1.8T so that's why you need more than just the diesel hotside. The center sections, watercooler or oilcooled are interchangeable. I opted for the ease of oil only. The last tricky part was the nut and threads on the compressor wheel is smaller on the diesel than the gasser, but the shaft where the wheel truly sits on was the same.
I found a borg warner manual somewhere on the web with all the part numbers which was a big help.


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (rweird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rweird* »_
easy. oil filter housing. plug on the top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, I notice we have a similar setup, what made you choose the blow off vs. the diverter valve?


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

corky bell in maximum boost says as long as you are within 20 degrees you are ok, no more than that due to back up, or blowby on the drain side.


----------



## mk21.8Tjetta (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (El Cletus)*

Ok, I understand most of it, just a bit confused about a few things.

_Quote, originally posted by *El Cletus* »_
I looked at the Audi 5k idea, but the welded up runner seemed a little hokey for my OEM goal..

I agree. And I don't think the welded manifold would be as stroung either.

_Quote, originally posted by *El Cletus* »_
So then I thought could of run a straight early AAZ TD setup, but the early TD's won't fit the MK3 TDI manifold, .

So is the TDI exhaust manifold better then the TD AAZ manifold? Or why counldn't you use the AAZ manifold?

_Quote, originally posted by *El Cletus* »_
and that would change the geometry of everything as i planned for the MK3 downpipe

So you wanted to use the TD down pipe or the TDI down pipe? Is one larger in diamiter than the other?

_Quote, originally posted by *El Cletus* »_
those TD's are made to mount at a slight angle and are backwards of a TDI K03, and they don't hang neatly from the manifold, so I scrapped that idea.

This is the part I am confused about. So is it the TD manifold, or the turbo that mounts on the angle? And what do you mean "backwards"?

_Quote, originally posted by *El Cletus* »_
Plus, the inlet's were so tiny, on the K03-003 I had it was 1.25" that is truly baby boost.

So this is the AAZ cold side you are refering to? Which is why you went with the AEB cold side I'm guessing.
And at the end you mentioned that you could have done without the TD turbo. SO you could just take the mk3 TDI turbo, manifild and Downpipe, and put a AEB cold side on it? Does the TDI cooler have both oil lines and coolant lines? Thats why you went with the AAZ center?
Sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying to get this all straight in my head. I still may consider the K24/K26 hybrid. Its really just a matter of what I find. I know a couple of guys that have old vw audi parts kickin around, so older parts might be easier to find for me. But maybe not. Your option might be better, and possibly easier to find. So this is great to have a second plan.
Thanks so much for your info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

TDI AHU manifold is only better in the fact that there are a lot in the US, where as the AAZ is rare here. 
The AAZ mounts the turbo on an angle on the manifold (I had a pic of one, but can't find it) this is why the geometry would change on the AAZ downpipe, and force one to find another rare part. Also, in mounting it like this the triangle flange is 180 degrees from the AHU K03 style, making the AAZ hotside need an adapter plate to mount on the AHU manifold. Some guy does make them, but I wanted to go adapter plate free.
In short, a full AAZ hotside with manifold and DP would also work, I really only used my AAZ center cause the AHU i stole the hotside from was blown, and lastly, all the Diesel K03s are oil cooled only
Hope I got it all










_Modified by El Cletus at 6:21 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

I should also mention that I'm pretty sure any K03 cold side would work... but i think the silencer on the sports is lame... lol


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (El Cletus)*

any updates?


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

just working on the clearance for the wastegate and the plumbing, should have another good update soon


----------



## volk_swaggin1 (Apr 17, 2012)

"AEB Cold Side, AAZ oil cooled Center, AHU Hot side and Manifold and a 1Z Downpipe" 



am a ruky whatt??? :banghead:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

You bumped a two year old thread with pig latin?


----------



## vwgolfguy67 (Jan 29, 2011)

i have a k03 turbo been tryn to figure out a way for it to work on my 2.0 out of my 95 for a while, what kind of maifold is that your using


----------

